
America Will Struggle After Coronavirus. These Charts Show Why - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/10/opinion/coronavirus-us-economy-inequality.html
======
ljsocal
Reminds me of articles showing how candidate Hillary Clinton was certain to
become president

~~~
gnusty_gnurc
Things feel painfully normal in spite of the complete chaos of the pandemic.
It's like the worst aspects of self-righteousness and amateur-technocratic
opinion broadcasting all just amplified x1000. I still actually think social
media is a net positive but there's certain aspects that are especially
unbearable during disasters.

